# A Song for Selka



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

JoEllen posted this on Selka's thread and I had to repost it because the words are so perfect.

Thank you so much Jo. It brought on lots of tears but beautiful memories. I do know him by heart.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, the video is not showing for me. If someone knows how.. it's on Selka's thread at the end. Eva Cassidy: I Know You By Heart.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure this is working because I'm at work and can't access you tube for the link ... so I just copied from my other post. 

I'm glad you liked the song, Deb :heartbeat


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just wondering and had to ask. Didn't Sam do a tribute video of Selka? I can't remember if I watched that or not. I think it might have been a Facebook only thing so I could not see it. Could you post that again, or a link?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, I Love Eva Cassidy. She was from this area. So sad that she passed away so young. WHAT a voice! Her 'Over The Rainbow' brings chills.

I'll try to watch the video. YouTube doesn't always work for me...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Just wondering and had to ask. Didn't Sam do a tribute video of Selka? I can't remember if I watched that or not. I think it might have been a Facebook only thing so I could not see it. Could you post that again, or a link?


I think she did. I remember seeing something put to the music of (forgive me, I don't' remember his name) the blind singer with the beautiful voice.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

This is beautiful....tears here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know how to post videos. : ( It's on Selka and Gunner's page on FB. The song is "You Raise Me Up " By Josh Groban. Wish I knew how to repost it.

Steve are you on FB? I am Deb Walz in Lincoln, NE.

Thank you Jo. I have been listening to it over and over and yes, bawling my head off. I still miss him so much.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1573376934&success=1#!/video/video.php?v=1587888457778

Steve, here is the link


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

No, I'm not on Facebook, but the link worked for me. It was nice to see him again, thank you. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Such a beautiful song! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Just found this post...what a beautiful song. It speaks for all of us I think. Thank you for sharing.


----------

